# Free ride promo



## Callie87 (Jul 12, 2015)

So I'm still fairly new to uber and yesterday I picked a passenger up who had a free ride promo code. Do I still get paid for that ride then?


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

No, you just said it was a free ride!


----------



## Callie87 (Jul 12, 2015)

I get that. But shouldn't uber be stuck with the fare then? I'm not the one giving free promos for rides


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

yes you get paid the full fare, it wont effect you. if the ride was more than 20$ then the pax pays the difference if its less they pay 0. doesnt effect you.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Callie87 said:


> I get that. But shouldn't uber be stuck with the fare then? I'm not the one giving free promos for rides


Sorry, I had nothing better to do than messing with you for a bit. The fare should appear on your trip history as normal.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UBERxGc said:


> Sorry, I had nothing better to do than messing with you for a bit. The fare should appear on your trip history as normal.


POST # 5/UBERxGc: Pardon the intru-
sion for a Point
of Order. Had You NOT let Callie87 in
on the "all in good fun" aspect of that
Reply, would it then be Accurate to La-
bel You as A) "Tosser"?
.....................B) "Right ******"?
.....................C) "Matilda Waltzer"?
Elucidation in this Matter would be
Greatly Appreciated.

Bison LOVES Idiomatic Expressions!


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

Why don't you make a poll and ask for the public to vote?


----------



## anOzzieUber (Oct 31, 2014)

I don't have enough fingers and toes to count the number of times a pax has said "I have a free promo code, do you still get paid?" 

Answer: "No I don't get paid, I love doing these free trips". Some, nay most new pax are complete Muppets. Do they honestly think we would drive them for free? Well at current rates I guess we almost are


----------

